# Celebration!



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2010)

_Cyp. parviflorum v. pubescens_ in flower today!







While this plant is no big deal, every Cyp flowered here is cause for celebration. One reason is that I love Cyps. Another is that getting them to grow and flower in this climate is a challenge, even the "easy" species like this one. A similar climate in the US would be Charleston, SC - too hot for most Cyps. This plant has been grown now for two seasons. It was bought as a near adult seedling with one growth and no flower the first year. Hopefully it will continue to thrive and maybe even expand this year. Yippie, I'm so happy!


----------



## JeanLux (May 7, 2010)

A very cool pic!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (May 7, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Shiva (May 7, 2010)

Great job and beautiful cyp.


----------



## Dido (May 7, 2010)

Nice job, to grow you are to hot, 
and here at the moment to cold, we had a few snow last night, 
hope my cyos will survive.


----------



## biothanasis (May 7, 2010)

Congrats :clap:!!!! Excellent flower!


----------



## Justin (May 7, 2010)

that's awesome...i plan to grow cyps when we eventually buy a house & property....for now i'll just watch yours!


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2010)

Congrats on the flower. How many growths? Can you show the whole plant please?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everybody!



Dido said:


> Nice job, to grow you are to hot,
> and here at the moment to cold, we had a few snow last night,
> hope my cyos will survive.



Snow in May is not a welcome sight no matter where you live! How cold did it get? Generally Cyps are pretty good about handling around freezing as long as no crystalline frost forms.



NYEric said:


> Congrats on the flower. How many growths? Can you show the whole plant please?



Eric, the plant is one growth, but big and healthy. The plants you see in the background are C. kentuckiense, poised to flower in another week. I'll post a shot of them all together when they come into flower.


----------



## Jorch (May 7, 2010)

good job! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2010)

That's lovely!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 8, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Dido (May 8, 2010)

the Temp was about + 1 C so I hope nothing have happened. 

My fasicolatums looks like the best flowers ever, I have a lot of at them. 
So hopeing only a few days before flower


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2010)

Here is the flower again today. Petals a bit more twisted and lip has elongated a bit more too.






And this one is at Eric's request, the whole plant shot. The three large grows to the right is C. kentuckiense (yes, all growths have buds!!!).


----------



## Dido (May 11, 2010)

We hope to see a picture of the kentuckiense, 

Today we have the first sinshine again, so hopefully the cold period is over


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 11, 2010)

Just awesome. I adore cyps and can't imagine how cool it'd be to have them growing in my garden (er, have a garden at all). At least I'm headed to Tobermory, Ontario soon to "hunt" them in situ!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2010)

I just have to learn how to grow these!


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2010)

Thanx for posting whole plant photo Tom. Now I can see how big they have to be to bloom. 



SlipperFan said:


> I just have to learn how to grow these!



Take the plunge! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for posting whole plant photo Tom. Now I can see how big they have to be to bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> Take the plunge! :evil:



I've killed 3 kinds already.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I've killed 3 kinds already.



Wow Dot, in your essentially ideal climate a few of these should be a cinch. Have you tried pubescens, reginae, or one of the hybrids like Gisela? These are all vigorous growers and a plant like Gisela could grow and even flourish under normal garden conditions, more or less.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 12, 2010)

Both kentuckiense and pubescens are very do-able in ordinary garden conditions. I think you'd have luck.


----------

